# Sage 4280 for sale



## acgary (Jul 23, 2016)

Sage 4280 7/8wt right hand retrieve. Excellent condition. Love this reel but I got to where I reel left handed so I dont use it anymore. $200 Call or text if interested - 979-236-7410.
View attachment 4599870


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Is it not reversible?

Cliff


----------



## acgary (Jul 23, 2016)

@Bayoutalker I didnt think so... but maybe I can flip the roller bearing?


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

acgary said:


> @Bayoutalker I didnt think so... but maybe I can flip the roller bearing?


You might want to check that. Most good reels (and some cheap ones) can do that. If you have the manual it should tell how to do it.

In fact here is a short video how to do it. You might want to keep it.









Sage 4200 Fly Reel Retrieve Instructions


This video walks you through how to change the reel retrieval direction of your Sage 4200 Fly Reel. www.sageflyfish.com




vimeo.com





Cliff


----------



## Michael G (Nov 29, 2021)

Hi Gary, does you 4280 is still for sell? I _am looking for one exactly like it._
let me know,
Thanks,
Michael



acgary said:


> Sage 4280 7/8wt right hand retrieve. Excellent condition. Love this reel but I got to where I reel left handed so I dont use it anymore. $200 Call or text if interested - 979-236-7410.
> View attachment 4599870


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

My understanding of the Sage reels is they’re not reversible, but I don’t own one. I’ve thought about buying one online before and they’re sold as left or right-hand retrieve. Then again, they might be asking in case you want the place to already load the line/backing for you.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Rockfish2 said:


> My understanding of the Sage reels is they’re not reversible, but I don’t own one. I’ve thought about buying one online before and they’re sold as left or right-hand retrieve. Then again, they might be asking in case you want the place to already load the line/backing for you.


They are all reversible. Check the video I linked above.

Cliff


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I have an 4280 and yes they are reversible. Just flip the roller bearing and rewind the line .


----------



## acgary (Jul 23, 2016)

Sorry @Michael G I think I am going to hold on to it. If I change my mind I will reach out to you.


----------



## Thestork (Dec 4, 2018)

A right handed caster who retrieves right is the same as a person alone in a park in the middle of the summer with their mask on........just sayin'.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Thestork said:


> A right handed caster who retrieves right is the same as a person alone in a park in the middle of the summer with their mask on........just sayin'.


That's a throwback to bait casting.

Cliff


----------



## DFS (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes the only complaint I have with a a left hand retrieve is sometimes when throwing line a loop might catch on teh reel crank. I have reversed different reels before since my father reels with right hand.


----------

